# [CLOSED] Celeste on my Island! 1 NMT ENTRY FEE! (NO meteor shower)



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

hello! what title says~
I usually do not like to charge people for services on my island but I am gonna island hop in 2 days and I wanna prepare myself <3

I will DM you a dodo code after you reply here!


----------



## Haileykitten (Apr 23, 2020)

I’ll come x do you have a shower ? How many will you be inviting at once?


----------



## Amilee (Apr 23, 2020)

may i come over please? c:


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

Haileykitten said:


> I’ll come x do you have a shower ? How many will you be inviting at once?


I do not have a shower so sorry! I will clarify that in my OP to make sure it doesn't confuse anyone!
And I am inviting people as they post, so no groups really -- it's been quite slow on people, so if it picks up Ill do groups!


----------



## Ariellati (Apr 23, 2020)

Me please c:


----------



## danib (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi may I ask what recipe is she giving?


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

danib said:


> Hi may I ask what recipe is she giving?


Hi! Celeste changes recipes from person to person, so I cannot tell you what she's giving! I believe it's the same recipe if it's a zodiac one and I can confirm it's not a zodiac one. So it'll be a random Celeste DIY!


----------



## danib (Apr 23, 2020)

selbishikh said:


> Hi! Celeste changes recipes from person to person, so I cannot tell you what she's giving! I believe it's the same recipe if it's a zodiac one and I can confirm it's not a zodiac one. So it'll be a random Celeste DIY!


I see! May I visit please?


----------



## Lunova (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come :3


----------



## Tayeb (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come please? Will bring 1NMT


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## rayraysparkles (Apr 23, 2020)

Please can i come


----------



## shroomus (Apr 23, 2020)

id love to come when your having people over again


----------



## tajikey (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come visit if you're still at it. Thanks!


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

Still accepting people guys! Dont worry


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## kewpiecorgi (Apr 23, 2020)

I would like to visit if still open


----------



## Vadim (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit you!


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

Still open


----------



## Richluna (Apr 23, 2020)

I will like to come please


----------



## GalaxyCollision (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

still taking!


----------



## selbishikh (Apr 23, 2020)

back to say still taking’


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------

